# MowMow and Shepherd Book



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

A few pictures of teh kittehs.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

What sweethearts! I especially like the 2nd picture of MowMow. But where are the cuddle pictures?!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Yeah well...  We're getting closer. We can all lay on the bed together without hissing, growling or tantrums. In fact I even got a picture of them close enough together to be in the same frame... just have to get that roll of film developed.


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

How adorable! You can see exactly which one the trouble maker is.. Haha.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

:love2:love2:love2


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Love them both! I also really like your new sig, with the almost symmetrical poses


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Such gorgeous cats! 

Look at that innocent little black kitty. Such slander you spread about him. That cat could not possibly do anything wrong. tsk tsk!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I think Cleo wrote that. She is such a cougar!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

:grin:

:blackcat


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

It is the Justin Bieber of pocket panthers! All the girls (and cougars) swoon.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

You're disproving the myth that you can't take good pictures of black cats! What adorable kitties, and so appropriate together for Halloween.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Thank you October  I haven't used my old 35MM in ....at least 5 or 6 years so this was an experimental roll of film.

@ Marie and Becky - LOL! Yeah, he's lucky he's so darned cute. Otherwise he'd be homeless by now! I had to lock him out of the bedroom last night for futzing with stuff and this morning when I opened the door all he wanted was to be held and cuddled. It was a long cold lonely night out in the big bad apartment I guess. It probably was cold, I haven't turned the heat on yet so if you're not on the bed in the cat pile it's chilly.


----------



## SomeRandomChick (Sep 11, 2011)

They're adorable! That second picture of MowMow is precious, he has the cutest face - such a regal shape. And Shepherd Book has such a glossy, luxurious coat!


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Halloween gorgeous kitties!!! :love2:love2:love2


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

SomeRandomChick said:


> .....MowMow is precious, he has the cutest face - such a regal shape.


Yes! It's a good thing he doesn't mind his face kissed 'cause I'm always "smooching his smooshyface"


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

MowMow is very handsome kitty, but that Shepherd Book even in the picture looks like a mischief maker.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

It is a good thing I'm next in line for ownership of MowMow. HE'S MINE.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Beautiful shots of two beautiful boys.  I too love that second pic of the Mow...seriously, I'd be kissing him all the time! XD And Shep is just adorable...you can tell he's got a naughty streak in him though...Alice gets that same look about her.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Mow! So handsome! And book looks so like my Ninja at that age. If Shep Book is the Justin Beiber of pocket pathers, then Ninja is the Justin Timberlake of Pocket Panthers.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

The black one looks almost identical to PITA nextdoor........ would that description fit yours as well? (hope you can tell what pita means lol)

just wondering. they both have the siamese looking face shape too


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Atm he is 85% pita and 15% lovebug. I'm hoping it balances out as he gets older.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Such handsome boys!


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

MowMow said:


> Atm he is 85% pita and 15% lovebug. I'm hoping it balances out as he gets older.


 
Thats true. Pita is young, theres still hope for her yet. lol


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Kobster said:


> Mow! So handsome! And book looks so like my Ninja at that age. If Shep Book is the Justin Beiber of pocket pathers, then Ninja is the Justin Timberlake of Pocket Panthers.


Duh!!!!


----------

